# Stadium Panoramas



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Name: Fritz-Walter-Stadion
Location: Kaiserslautern, Germany
Tenant(s): 1. FC Kaiserslautern
Capacity: 48.500
Opened: 1920*










by unblogbar.org at Flickr


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

sercan.de,

I prefer stadium panos taken from the short-side or corner! So definitely the second one.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Name: İnönü Stadi
Location: Istanbul, Turkey
Tenant(s): Beşiktaş JK
Capacity: 32,086
Opened: 1947


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Name: Lane Stadium
Location: Blacksburg, Virginia
Tenant: Virginia Tech football
Capacity: 66,233
Opened: 1965


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

[Stadium Name]
Seoul Worldcup Stadium

[City, Country]
Seoul, ROK

[Main Tenant/Club]
ROK National Team / FC Seoul

[Capacity]
66,806

[Year of Inauguration]
2001


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Name: Ali Sami Yen Stadi
Location: Istanbul, Turkey
Tenant(s): Galatasaray SK
Capacity: 23,257
Opened: 1964


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

well, staff, it's not your prefered photo location, but nevertheless:

Name: Müngersdorfer Stadion (Rheinenergie-Stadion)
Location: Köln (Cologne), Germany
Tenant: 1. FC Köln
Capacity: 50,374 (46,000 @intl. games)
Opened: 2004


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

[Stadium Name]
Jeonju Worldcup Stadium

[City, Country]
Jeonju, ROK

[Main Tenant/Club]
Jeonbuk Hyundai Motors

[Capacity]
42,477

[Year of Inauguration]
2001


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

[Stadium Name]
Suwon Worldcup Stadium

[City, Country]
Suwon, ROK

[Main Tenant/Club]
Suwon Samsung Bluewings

[Capacity]
43,959

[Year of Inauguration]
2001


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Carrerra,

That's a *great pano* of a great stadium (oops, you posted more - I was referring to the first one, but all are awesome)! Exactly what I'm looking for in this thread! 


Patrick,
This isn't my thread. That's a great pano. Actually I was looking for pics of RheinEnergieStadion, but I didn't know I would find any at WH'96s website. 
Keep them coming!


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

[Stadium Name]
Ulsan Munsu Football Stadium

[City, Country]
Ulsan, ROK

[Main Tenant/Club]
Ulsan Hyundai Horang-i
※ Horang-i means tiger in Korean

[Capacity]
44,474

[Year of Inauguration]
2001


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Name: FedEx Field
Location: Landover, Maryland
Main tenant: Washington Redskins
Capacity: 91,704
Year: 1997


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment, staff


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Carrerra said:


> [Stadium Name]
> Jeonju Worldcup Stadium
> 
> [City, Country]
> ...


I dont know if its the camera angle or what, but those seats look pretty steep for there to be no rail.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

33-34° according to my cross section and sketchup


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Name: Malmö Stadion (Old)
Location: Malmö, Sweden
Tenant(s): Malmö FF
Capacity: 27.500
Opened: 1958*










My own pic


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Name: Nationals Park
Location: Washington, D.C. SE
Main tenant: Washington Nationals
Capacity: 41,888
Year: 2008


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

staff said:


> Carrerra,
> 
> Patrick,
> This isn't my thread. That's a great pano. Actually I was looking for pics of RheinEnergieStadion, but I didn't know I would find any at WH'96s website.
> Keep them coming!


I guess, it's the only pano you can find at their site (pano is made because of the banners on both sides)
german stadium panos at www.groundchecker.de.vu and at www.btsv1895.de

I will post some selfmade (low quality ) panos tomorrow or Saturday (of Frankfurt, Darmstadt, Wiesbaden and Mainz)


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

en1044 said:


> I dont know if its the camera angle or what, but those seats look pretty steep for there to be no rail.


I feel the same way with you but I can't be sure of it since I've never been to the stadium


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Patrick,

Looking forward to it! kay:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Name: MSV Arena
Location: Duisburg, Germany
Tenant(s): MSV Duisburg
Capacity: 31.500
Opened: 2004*


Click to enlarge


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

Name : Stadion Utama Gelora Bung Karno (Main Stadium of Gelora Bung Karno)
Location : Jakarta, Indonesia
Tenant : Persija Jakarta
Capacity : 100.000p
Opened : 1962


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Name: Stade de la Meinau
Location: Strasbourg, France
Tenant(s): RC Strasbourg
Capacity: 29.320
Opened: 1914 (latest renovation in 2001)*


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Name: Hampden Park
Location: Glasgow, Scotland, UK
Tenant(s): Queen's Park FC / Scotland National Team
Capacity: 52.103
Opened: 1903 (latest renovation in 1999)*


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

OMG, fastest growing thread ever!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Name: Celtic Park
Location: Glasgow, Scotland, UK
Tenant(s): Celtic Football Club
Capacity: 60.832
Opened: 1892 (latest renovation in 1995)*


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

Name : Stadion Si Jalak Harupat
Location : Bandung, Indonesia
Tenants : Persib Bandung, Pelita Jaya
Capacity : 40.000p


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Name: Neyland Stadium
Location: Knoxville, Tennessee- University of Tennessee
Tenant: Tennessee football
Capacity: 102,037
Year: 1921


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Name: Hongkou Football Stadium
Location: Shanghai, China
Tenant(s): Shanghai Shenhua FC
Capacity: 33.060
Opened: 1999*


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

Name : Palaran Stadium
Location : Samarinda, Indonesia
Tenant : (have no tenant):nuts:
Capacity : 60.000
Opened : 2008


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

*Name : Villa Park
Location : Birmingham, England
Tenant : Aston Villa FC
Capacity : 42,640
Opened : 1897*


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

*Name : City of Manchester Stadium (Eastlands)
Location : Manchester, England
Tenant : Manchester City FC
Capacity : 48,000
Opened : 2003*


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

*Name : St. James' Park
Location : Newcastle, England
Tenant : Newcastle United FC
Capacity : 52,000
Opened : 1892*


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

*Name : Stamford Bridge
Location : London, England
Tenant : Chelsea FC
Capacity : 42,500
Opened : 1877*


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

*Name : Anfield
Location : Liverpool, England
Tenant : Liverpool FC
Capacity : 45,000
Opened : 1884*


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

*Name : Maracana
Location : Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Tenant : Flamengo, Fluminese
Capacity : 95,000
Opened : 1950 (Ren. 2007)*


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

staff said:


> *Name: Hampden Park
> Location: Glasgow, Germany
> Tenant(s): Queen's Park FC / Scotland National Team
> Capacity: 52.103
> ...


*
...


staff said:



Name: Celtic Park
Location: Glasgow, Germany
Tenant(s): Celtic Football Club
Capacity: 60.832
Opened: 1892 (latest renovation in 1995)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2337/2074139068_91288b4594_b.jpg

Click to expand...

Germany? :dunno:*


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

*Name : Millennium Stadium
Location : Cardiff, Wales
Tenant : Wales Football and Rugby
Capacity : 74,500
Opened : 1999*


----------



## BillyBTall (Feb 8, 2006)

AWESOME AWESOME thread! These are great, thank you all for contributing!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Name: Brita-Arena
Location: Wiesbaden, Germany
Tenants: SV Wehen
Capacity: 12,566
Opened: 2007

This pano is freshly from yesterday's game


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

*Rogers Centre (formerly SkyDome) in Toronto, Canada (with roof open):*


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I might as well post this (will of course update when the Swedish season has started and the stadium has been finished), even though it's still u/c.



*Name: Malmö Stadium (Name rights: Swedbank)
Location: Malmö, Sweden, EU
Tenant: Malmö FF
Capacity: 24.000 (league) / 21.000 (UEFA/FIFA)
Opened: April 2009*


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

this thread is making me grow to hate roofed stadiums. 

Here are the panoramas I have
JQH Arena, Springfield, MO









Hammons Field, Springfield, MO









Arrowhead









And my favorite stadium to ever watch a game at, the late Busch Staduim II


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Candlestick Park
San Francisco, CA
San Francisco 49ers
70,207
1960


----------



## Details (Nov 20, 2006)

*Name: Nueva Condomina
Location: Murcia
Tenant: Real Murcia
Capacity: 33.000
Opened: 2006*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

豊田スタジアム　TOYOTA STADIUM








神戸ウイングスタジアム　KOBE WING STADIUM








大分スタジアム　OITA STADIUM BIG EYE








静岡スタジアム　エコパ　STADIUM ECOPA








埼玉スタジアム2002　SAITAMA STADIUM








鹿島サッカースタジアム　KASHIMA SOCCER STADIUM








仙台スタジアム　SENDAI STADIUM








国立競技場　KOKURITU STADIUM








日本平運動公園球技場　NIHONDAIRA STADIUM








東京スタジアム　TOKYO STADIUM








千葉市蘇我球技場　CHIBASHI SOGA STADIUM








新潟スタジアム　NIIGATA STADIUM BIG SWAN








等々力陸上競技場　TODOROKI STADIUM








松本平広域公園総合球技場　ALWIN








柏の葉公園総合競技場　KASHIWANOHA PARK STADIUM








大阪市長居陸上競技場　NAGAI STADIUM








万博記念競技場　EXPO '70 STADIUM








神戸市総合運動公園ユニバー記念競技場　KOBE UNIVERSIADE MEMORY　STADIUM








博多の森球技場　HAKATA`S FORESTO STADIUM








鳥栖スタジアム　TOSU STADIUM








横浜国際総合競技場　NISSAN STADIUM








広島広域公園陸上競技場 HIROSHIMA BIG ARCH








さいたま市大宮公園サッカー場　NACK5 STADIUM OMIYA








阪神甲子園球場　HANSHIN KOSHIEN BASEBALL STADIUM








東京ドーム　TOKYO DOME








札幌ドーム　SAPPORO DOME








名古屋ドーム　NAGOYA DOME








大阪ドーム　OSAKA DOME








西武ドーム　SEIBU DOME








福岡ドーム　FUKUOKA DOME








明治神宮野球場　MEIJI JINGUBASEBALL STADIUM








スカイマークスタジアム　SKYMARK STADIUM








千葉マリンスタジアム　CHIBA MARINE STADIUM








横浜スタジアム　YOKOHAMA STADIUM








マツダスタジアム　MAZDA STADIUM


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

japanese001 said:


> 豊田スタジアム　TOYOTA STADIUM


fantastic stadium !!!


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

The japanesse baseball stadiums seem have a lot less random things in the outfield and more outfield seats than the american stadiums such as waterfountains (KC), giant slide (MIL), giant glove/coke bottle (SF), old warehouse(SD), ect.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love some of the rectangular stadiums in Japan like Kashima, Omiya, Shimizu, and Toyota.


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

*Indian Stadiums*

SAlt Lake Stadium, Kolkata, India (120,000)








Nehru Stadium, Chennai








Gachibowli Stadium, Hyderabad (couldn't find a Panorama)


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok this may be a little bit off topic but its a question thats been bugging me for ages and for the life of me I can't find out anywhere (other than learning to read Japanese and I'm not doing that yet).....

The baseball stadium between Meiji Jingu Stadium and the Tokyo Olympic Stadium, what is it called? Does anyone know???


_Just found out. Meiji Jingu Secondary Stadium._


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Meiji Jingu Secondary Stadium*

This venue was set up as the Meijijingu Sumojo (sumo ring) in 1926, and was also used for professional sumo tournaments. Following a 1961 renovation, it became the Jingu Secondary Stadium, and in 1993, water-permeable artificial turf was installed.

Jingu Secondary Stadium has been used for the Tokyo regional qualifying games for the National High School Baseball Championship and for Division-2 games of Tohto University Baseball League. The stadium operates as a Golf Driving Range when not used for baseball games, and is not available for rent by the public.


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

Name: Mardan Stadium
Location: Antalya
Tenant: Hotel Mardan
Capacity: 7,428
Opened: 2008


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome stadium for a hotel. 

Antalya earns tons of money on pre season. I've read that 1200 clubs were there on pre season games/trainings.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Capacity of Mardan Stadi is 7,428.
Where did you get the 18k number


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

7.5k? 

Looks A LOT bigger.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Cause its steep and has got 3 tiers


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

sorry its 7,428 :S


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Commonwealth Stadium - Edmonton, Alberta*
Capacity: 62,531
Primary tenant: Edmonton Eskimos, Canadian Football










*Skydome (Rogers Centre) - Toronto, Ontario*
Capacity: 53,506
Primary tenant: Toronto Argonauts, Canadian Football; Toronto Blue Jays, Baseball









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...tFinalsm.jpg/900px-CentreFieldEastFinalsm.jpg

*BC Place - Vancouver, British Columbia*
Capacity 59,841
Primary tenant: BC Lions, Canadian Football









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/28/118430434_30cefe941e_b.jpg


----------



## Phoenix_1 (May 30, 2008)

*Subiaco Oval - Perth, Australia*
Capacity: approx 42,000
Primary Tenants: West Coast Eagles, Fremantle Dockers (Australian Rules Football), Western Force (Super 14).

I took this photo at the Western Force Super 14 game against the Auckland Blues on 13th Feb this year, mainly due to the sunset over the stadium. 










*ANZ Stadium - Sydney, Australia (Former Sydney Olympic Main Stadium)*
Capacity: 83,500
Primary Tenants: Bulldogs, South Sydney Rabbitohs, Wests Tigers (Rugby League), Sydney Swans (Australian Rules Football)










*Melbourne Cricket Ground - Melbourne, Australia*
Capacity: 100,000
Primary Tenants: Hawthorn Hawks, Richmond Tigers, Collingwood Magpies, Melbourne Demons (all Australian Rules Football), Victorian Bushrangers (Cricket)


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Telstra Dome (Etihad Stadium as of today, also known as Docklands Stadium)


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

What game was played then?


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks like the A-League Grand Final between Melbourne Victory & Adelaide United. Melbourne won 1-0. Crowd: 53,273 (95% of current capacity). Date 28/02/2009.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Name: Wormatia-Stadion
Location: Worms, Germany
Team: VfR Wormatia 08 Worms (4th league)
Built: 1927 (latest renovation 2008)
Capacity: currently 5,730 (used to have 16,500)


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ernst Happel WIen


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Berlin 











Brondby


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Some scottish stadiums *​ *Pittodrie stadium . Aberdeen FC capacity 22,199*








*Ibrox stadium . Glasgow Rangers capacity 50,403*








*Hampden park ,Glasgow.Queens Park + Scottish National team CAPACITY 52,500*








*Celtic Park . Glasgow Celtic capacity 60,506*


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

:stupid: Apologies i've just noticed some of these photos have already been posted.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

anderlecht










Beerschot 










kvsk united (aka sk lommel 2nd division)


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Dolphin Stadium
Orange Bowl 2007
76,500


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*João Havelange Stadium (Olympic Stadium of Rio de Janeiro)*









Photo by: Ladope / Flikr


----------



## cuetlachtli (Oct 23, 2008)

Name: Estadio Olímpico Universitario 
Location: CU, Ciudad de México, México
Tenant: Club Universidad Nacional "Pumas de la UNAM"
Pumas CU
Capacity: 68,954 
Opened: 1952


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

New pano of Malmö Stadium:


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

New Yankee Stadium


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

jock in da pool said:


> *Some scottish stadiums *​ *Pittodrie stadium . Aberdeen FC capacity 22,199*


:banana::banana::banana:
This just screams old school football in such a hard way


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

danVan said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> This just screams old school football in such a hard way


It's a shame they're going to be leaving it hno:


----------



## swatreco (Apr 3, 2009)

Kayseri Kadir Has City Stadium (32.864) 800x600 px panoroma



















Atatürk O.S. (82.000)


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Rangers Ballpark in Arlington


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Chase Field


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Time for a good old Camden Yards pic


----------



## Ayran (Jun 9, 2008)

Name: Steel Arena
Location: Košice /Slovakia
Tenant: HC Košice
Capacity: 8347
Opened: 2006









Name: futbal stadium žilina
Location: Žilina /Slovakia
Tenant: MŠK Žilina
Capacity: 11.126
Opened: 2006









Name: Tehelne pole
Location: Bratislava /Slovakia
Tenant: SK slovan Bratislava
Capacity: 30 000
Opened: 1942


----------



## MarcoSebr (Jun 4, 2009)

Name: CTE "Cachamay"
Location: Pto Ordaz/Venezuela
Capacity: 42.600 espectadores
















Name: Metropolitano
Location: Merida/Venezuela
Capacity: 42.000 espectadores


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Why always a running track !!!! 

Do these stadiums recive any IAAF grand Prix or any Golden League meeting ?????

Because, they could be so nice without their athletic track....


----------



## MarcoSebr (Jun 4, 2009)

here in venezuela is made with athletic track that were made by the government only 2 out of 4 made for soccer were not athletic track. . . that the track really takes a lot to the stadium luxury!hno:


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Second National Stadium, Bangkok


----------



## Celt67 (Mar 16, 2007)

Celtic Park. ( the other photos are not panoramas...just pictures. )


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

A smaller one, but a beautiful one nevertheless. Piatra Neamt Stadium.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

more from dschörmenie:

Arena in Sinsheim









Stadion am Bieberer Berg, Offenbach









Photos: Patrick


----------



## gluten (Jan 27, 2009)

This is Swedbank Stadium in Malmö. Not a panorama photo but a nice angle instead...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Stadion am Bieberer Berg, Offenbach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What match are you at here?


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Name: Estádio da Luz
Location: Lisbon, Portugal
Main tenant: SL Benfica
Capacity: 65.300
Year: 2003*


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

ØlandDK said:


> What match are you at here?


It was the Hesse Cup Final between Kickers Offenbach and SV Darmstadt. The winner of this cup may participate in the DFB-Pokal next season (Offenbach won 1-0). I stood at the away stand.


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

Pelha said:


> *Name: Estádio da Luz
> Location: Lisbon, Portugal
> Main tenant: SL Benfica
> Capacity: 65.300
> Year: 2003*


Thats nice


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

*Name: Arrowhead Stadium
Location: Kansas City, Missouri, USA
Tenant: Kansas City Chiefs (NFL)
Capacity: 79,451
Opened: 1972 (current renovations complete in 2010)

Taken during the annual "Border War" between Missouri (gold) and Kansas (blue) in 2007:*


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Name: Suncorp Stadium
Location:Brisbane, Australia
Tenant: Brisban Broncos Rugby League Club (NRL)
Capacity: 52,500
Opened: redeveloped in 2003










Name: ANZ Stadium (Olympic stadium)
Location:Sydney, Australia
Tenant: Various rugby league (NRL) clubs as well as internationla rugby union matches
Capacity:83,000
Opened: 1999


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Bangkok


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Last week I went to Spain, and we visited Barcelona. I didn't take my Canon with me, but my simple small Olympus. So it isn't very nice but it's ok  Camp Nou;


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Damn that U2 stage is big


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Arena AufSchalke, Gelsenkirchen, Germany. Home of Football club Schalke 04.
Made ready for boxing with one of the Klitschko brothers this saturday. 60,000 spectators expected.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Skilled Stadium
Geelong, Victoria, Australia
Home to the Geelong Cats (australian rules football team, who play in the afl)
Capacity: 27,400 (soon to be 30,000, and then onto 36,000)

Image courtesy of Austadiums.com









Aami Stadium
Adelaide, South Australia, Australia
Home of the Adelaide Crows and Port Adelaide Power AFL teams. 
Capacity: 51,515









SCG
Sydney, Australia
Home to the Sydney Swans (afl team) and the New South Wales cricket team.








Capacity: 46,000

Skilled Park
Gold Coast, Australia
Capacity: 25,00
Home to the Gold Coast Titans (rugby league club) and Gold Coast United (soccer club)









MCG
Melbourne, Australia
Home to various AFL teams and cricket
Capacity: 100,000









ANZ Stadium
Sydney, Australia
Home to various NRL teams, and the Sydney Swans (AFL team)
Capacity: 83,500









Telstra Dome: 
Melbourne, Australia
Home to various AFL teams, Melbourne Victory (A-leauge team)
Capacity: 56,347
(with roof open)









Sydney Football Stadium:
Sydney, Australia
Home to various NRL teams
Capacity: 45,500









Lang Park:
Brisbane, Australia
Home to the Brisbane broncos (NRL team) and the Queensland Roar (a-league club)
Capacity: 52,500









Subiaco:
Perth, Australia
Home to the West Coast Eagles and the Fremantle Dockers (AFL teams)
Capacity: 42,922









And one of my favourite international venues:

Newlands Cricket Ground
Cape Town, South Africa
Capacity: 25,000


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Magic, where are you getting your stadium capacities from? I think you need to check again.

AAMI Stadium - 51,515
SCG - 46,000
Skilled Park - 27,400
MCG - 100,000 (official)
ANZ Stadium - 83,500
Etihad Stadium - 56,347
Sydney Football Stadium - 45,500
Suncorp Stadium (Lang Park) - 52,500
Subiaco Oval - 42,922


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

xlchris said:


> Last week I went to Spain, and we visited Barcelona. I didn't take my Canon with me, but my simple small Olympus. So it isn't very nice but it's ok  Camp Nou;



that place is gonna rock :righton:, even in a mega stadium the stage looks out of proportion

great shot


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Damn that U2 stage is big


Thanks  I was wondering wich concert there was going to be, I thought of Sensation White  Very nice stage!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Even if posted yet I think this one deserves a virtual tour

:cheers:


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Cowboys stadium. Im sure bigger ones will come about later


----------



## memo192 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Mexican Stadiums*

Azteca Stadium
Location: Mexico City
Capacity:114.600
Club: America Fc
Founded: 29 may 1966









Jalisco Stadium
Location: Guadalajara, Mexico
Capacity: 60.713
Club: Chivas (Guadalajara)
Founded: 31 january 1960









Stadium Azul
Location: Mexico city
Capacity:35.161
Club: Cruz Azul
Founded: 5 january 1947









Victoria Stadium
Location: Aguascalientes, Mexico
Capacity: 25.000
Club: Necaxa
Founded: 26 july 2003









Olimpic Stadium
Location: Mexico City
Capacity: 72.449
Club: Pumas(UNAM)
Founded:20 november 1952









Cuauhtemoc Stadium
Location: Puebla, Mexico
capacity:48.000
Club: Puebla FC
Founded:6 october 1968









Corregidora Stadium
Location: Queretaro, Mexico
Capacity:40.000
Club: Queretaro Fc
Founded: 40.000


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

^^

This thread is about PANORAMAS, not just pictures of stadiums.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Racing Club Stadium
Location: Buenos Aires, Avellaneda
Capacity: 58.000
Club: Racing Club of Avellaneda
Founded: 1950


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

PANORAMA/ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ !!! >_<


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Amazing photos


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the Racing Club Stadium and Azteca Stadium too. Regards.*


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)




----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Another one of the mighty Camp Nou, took it last week. Maybe the U2 concert was too much for the grass? Atleast they're changing it now. There's also some renovation going on in one of the corners where they have removed the chairs:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ Great pano!
In September finally all seats will be replaced, 4 or 5 years after starting...


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Cowboys Stadium


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Rajamangala National Stadium, Bangkok


pic by one-la-view


----------



## eder1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

Jalisco Stadium
Location: Guadalajara, Mexico
Capacity: 60.713
Club: Chivas (Guadalajara)
Founded: 31 january 1960


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Cowboys Stadium in Arlington


----------



## lilyayo (Mar 9, 2008)

Name:Estadio Monumental
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina
Tenants: CA River Plate
Capacity: 65,645
Opened: 1938










Name: Estadio Alberto J. Armando Aka La bombonera
Location: Buenos Aires Argentina
Tenants: CA Boca Junior
Capacity: 50,000
Opened: 1940


----------

